# Word for the day  inimical



## Josiah (Jan 17, 2015)

inimical
PRONUNCIATION:
(i-NIM-i-kuhl) 


MEANING:
adjective: 1. Harmful. 2. Unfriendly.


ETYMOLOGY:
From Latin in- (not) + amicus (friend). A few other words that share the same root are: amigo, amity, enemy, amicable, and amicus curiae. Earliest documented use: 1645.


USAGE:
"But the landers found no other signs of biological activity, nor any organic compounds. If anything, the soil seemed inimical to life."
Burkhard Bilger; The Martian Chroniclers; The New Yorker; Apr 22, 2013.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 17, 2015)

A very inhospitable word, Amigo!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 17, 2015)

Another word I don't use.....but may in Future!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 17, 2015)

Meanderer, we sometimes need to speak of inhospitable subjects. I'll try to be more up beat tomorrow. BTW I like your new avatar.


----------

